# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  LudoSiren's Workbook

## LudoSiren

Hello! My name is LudoSiren, you may call me either Ludo, or simply, 'N' if you wish for something shorter. I am happy to be enrolling into Matte's class! My goals and hopes are to achieve and develop my lucid dreaming skills. 

Presently, my 'stats' are as follows:

Dream Recall: Poor (none-fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 2 [FRAGMENTS] (See my Dream Journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0

Let the journeying....BEGIN!

----------


## LudoSiren

* Week 0*

_Day One_

Why did I call this Week 0? Because honestly, I don't feel as if I'm ready to go forth and complete the tasks assigned in Week 1 until I can better my dream recall. I believe by enrolling in the class early, it will force me to meet my goals head-on rather than putting them off 'until I feel like it'. I am hoping for the class that will be acceptable, and if not- I understand completely, and hope to be able to return in due time to officially begin! But I digress... As there is no 'week 0' in the syllabus, I feel like I should maybe fill in the gaps. So, here we go!

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[  ] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week. 
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/1: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See LudoSiren's Adventure Time in the Dream Journals section.)

----------


## LudoSiren

*Week 0*

_Day Two_

As there has yet to be correction with my starting at Week 0, I felt as if I should carry on for now. 
Last night, I made an attempt at increasing my recall and trying to attain lucidity. I am aware that lucidity was not achieved, but I improved my recall slightly via WBTB and MILD. By repeating the mantra of 'I will remember my dream' in my third sleep-cycle and thinking about dreaming the entire time. I set scenes, and eventually fell asleep. Because of this I recalled 1 dream, or rather a sort of dream fragment, possibly. This gives me a 2/2 since making the effort, and I hope to go 5/5 soon!

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[  ] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See LudoSiren's Adventure Time in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## hashmash89

Welcome Ludo!  ::D:   I'm glad you are focusing on improving your recall, your second entry had quite a bit of detail, definitely a good thing. Keep it up! Remember to stay still when you wake up and keep your eyes closed, this will help keep the dream fresh in your mind. Its good you are already using mantras to your advantage, back when i used a recall mantra every night, i would usually rem a minimum at least 3-4 dreams a night, a lot of times more than that, so i think it will definitely bring you success  ::D: 

Oh btw im pretty sure matte wont mind the week 0 thing and your dream from yesterday was quite frightening  :tongue2:  Waking up in a mental institution... alone... until your joined by a creepy version of someone you havent been getting along with... I liked your exit strategy though  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Hi Ludo and welcome to class! What a great start! Organized and you know your limits, that's awesome. I have no problem at all with you going at it at your own pace, this class focuses alot on motivation and that's why there's a taskclub. If everyone tries to achieve something together, you get more pumped. But I suggest you do what you do for now and try to improve your recall. I'm sure it will go up aslong as you try. As hashmash said, try to lie still when you wake up and you'll have a dream or two waiting for you. 

What you can do except the mantra, is to sleep for as long as possible, doing mini WBTB's. REM rebound is also another thing that almost guarantees a dream or two, so if you can and want to, try it out  :smiley: 

Welcome once again, if you have any questions don't hesitate to ask! And if you want to attend chat tonight, it's in exactly 1½ hour. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## LudoSiren

Thank you for the warm welcome, both of you!
Unfortunately, I won't be able to attend the chats on a more regular basis until my second schooling semester. In my timezone, as the chats are occuring I'm still in school for another few hours. That should change though when I have days off, early releases, and during my second semester on my A-days (my school has a rotation A/B schedule). However, I will be sure to message you if need be and try to maintain contact with the class as best as I can!
I think I'm going to continue to try the mantras and probably couple it with some WBTB. Is there any time span you would recommend for me? Like waking every 3 or so hours? My only worries is how it will affect my rest for my studies, so i may wait until tomorrow night to test how it effects my sleeping patterns. 
To the both of you, thank you for the positive feedback and encouragement!

And to Hashmash- It's nice to know I have a fan of my dream-antics. Abnormal dreaming is pretty regular for me, so it's good to know someone enjoys my insanity rather than get creeped out by it!

----------


## nito89

*LUDO - welcome to the class 

It appears im the slow one in here.... Sorry for the late reply!
You'll love our class, we all seem to come together to help each other out, which is really nice. Although, we are quite competitive but its only fun xD
Anyways, welcome and i look forward to reading through your dream entries.

About you WBTB's its really dependant on the person, some say 3-4 hours after sleep, i like to try about 5 or 6 cause otherwise im too tired. you just gotta play about and see what works for you. 

GOOD LUCK!*

----------


## LudoSiren

Gotta say Nito, LOVING the pink hair!  Personally, my hair is a cherry red<3 Love when other people rock the not-so-ordinary colors!

I think I'm going to try the smaller hour-count first over the weekend and work my way up if necessary. No better time to test the waters than when you have all the time in the world!
I look forward to carving my own niche into the competition soon XD Until then, I'll try walking before I learn to run. Look forward to studying with you!

----------


## LudoSiren

UPDATED STATS

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 3 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11:  0 


*WEEK 0* 

_Day 3_

Well, as stated in my DJ entry today ("Are You Real??") my recall backed up a bit, but was still somewhat there. I have accreditted this to some bad sleeping, as it was chronically interrupted by my Dad yelling things from HIS Bud-bottle nursed dreams. ("YEEEEEEEEAH!" "WE'RE GOING TO VEGAS!!!!!" and so on...) The interruptions seemed to ALWAYS come right when I was about to fall asleep into a dream. I can remember several other beginnings I set the scene for time and time again, but no full-on dreams or dream-fraghments besides the one posted in my DJ. SO I would say this wasn't a very successful night...But I'm hoping, as it is now the weekend afterschool today, that I will be able to use my time on sleep to perfect some techniques. I am going to start by doing MILD with WBTB every 3 hours. Wish me luck!

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[ ] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See LudoSiren's Adventure Time in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by LudoSiren


Gotta say Nito, LOVING the pink hair!  Personally, my hair is a cherry red<3 Love when other people rock the not-so-ordinary colors!



Haha thanks, your definitely on my good side  hehe. Its not pink anymore, its just an annoying blonde, but it will be returned to its former glory .

That sucks about your dad waking you up but if you kept waking up you may get some REM rebound tonight, which always works in your favour 
Was a weird dream though, being in a house that resembles an old house you lived in xD

Good luck for tonight, ludo!*

----------


## Matte87

You could wake up after around 4½ hours, then 6. That's when the REM is about to end or has just ended for most people. Before that, and you won't dream anything really. But waking up every 1-1½ hours by an alarm is actually very good if you want to recall alot. I usually go for one big WBTB, and plan it out a day or two in advance. I put alot of faith in my WBTB attempts, and I recommend you to do it too. They become even more effective if you do. 

The normal tasks we've had so far, includes fragments if it's recall. But I guess you want to recall 5 actual dreams in a week. You're doing okay  :smiley:  Fragments is better than nothing. One step closer!

----------


## LudoSiren

Thanks Nito! Good luck to you too at restoring your pink-haired glory!
I'm hoping to get the rebound and maybe some more solid recall going on.

Matte, you are right about my wanting to try for a solid, consecuative dream. However, I am quite happy with getting the fragments so far. The journey of 1000 miles begins with a single step!
I'm hoping that after I get atleast ONE full dream, I will be able to begin trying lucid dreaming. I'm not sure on what technique works for me yet....So I'm hoping to increase my recall so I may find out soon! Thanks on the advice for WBTB, I think I will try the mid (3-4 hour) range to begin, actually and then begin to play with it.
Thanks everyone!

----------


## LudoSiren

UPDATED STATS

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 


*WEEK 0*
_ Day 4_

Today wasn't much of a success like yesterday... I didn't do any WBTB as I ended up finishing the day with a stuffy/congested nose that left me foggy and just wanting sleep. However, this luckily didn't much effect my dreaming. I forgot the original remembered dream, but traded one with more of a value to it, I feel, as I want to further explore the character it contained. As soon as I achieve lucidity, I want to talk to him and find out why he is there and what he means. There is merely a ghost of my nose-troubles from yesterday, so I am hoping that tonight I will be able to do the WBTB and recall a full dream! 


GOALS for WEEK 0:
[ ] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.)

----------


## LudoSiren

UPDATED STATS

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 

*WEEK 0*

_Day 5_

Last night I literally back-tracked. A close friend of mine wanted me to stay the night at her father's house with her, as she is too afraid to be left alone. I complied to be a good frieend. Thusly so, I didn't do he WBTB as to not wake her up while she slept. I brought my laptop so I could still access the dream journal, but I didn't do much sleeping....Her room at her father's house is absolutely FREEZING! I spent the whole night freezing in very shallow sleep, nothing deep enough to dream. I'm hoping that REM rebound from tonight will hit me and that coupled with some WBTB (as we have tomorrow off from school) I will increase my recall to one full dream. Wish me luck!

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[ ] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.) 
09/04/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream.

----------


## Matte87

Ah that's a shame. I hope you don't a cold from all that freezing! Do you keep your laptop next to your bed? I've heard of people who has trouble getting back to sleep because of the light the laptop produces. It's alot easier to just scribble down a few keywords on paper and it doesn't require much moving around. Good luck on recalling one more dream before the week runs out  :smiley:  You'll probably do since you slept lightly. REM rebound is always fun.

----------


## LudoSiren

I don't think I've gotten a cold, my nice hot coffee probably chased it away! I keep the laptop closed on the floor next to the bed to fix the light situation, but it also keeps it closer. I think I may keep a small notebook by my bed based on your recommendation for the WBTB work.  Thank you for the well wishes, I will do my best! Hooray for student sleeping patterns!
I'm hoping if I recall well tonight to be joining everyone in the pursuit of lucidity and finding a technique for me!

----------


## nito89

*Good luck for tonight ludo!!*

----------


## LudoSiren

UPDATED STATS

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 : 1 [FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 1 (?)

*WEEK 0*

_Day 6_

Tonight, I FINALLY got to trying WBTB with a mixture of MILD, and I'm not quite sure on the results. I think I went semi-lucid, but my recall wasn't very well increased. On the upside, this did reveal that WBTB doesn't harm my sleep-cycle really, so I think I will try that with MILD again for two more days before moving on to a different technique. I think this one may be the right hit though, as I did at opne point almost fall into a lucid dream at the beginning of the night, though I scared myself out of it before completely falling in. (The images I saw were all very frightening ones from my past, and I forced myself awake to start over....I know this was probably a bad idea, but I did NOT want to be seeing what I was seeing.) I'm going to try again tonight and see how that works for me!

 GOALS for WEEK 0:
[ ] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.) 
09/04/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream. 
09/05.11: Back to Square One. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "I swear to God dude, shut up before I turn you into a weasel!" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## nito89

*Ludo your workbook is INSANELY organised. Your making me look bad 

Its hard when you get things and images popping up that you don't really want to re-live/experience, but keep at it youll get there!!
Its good to see you progressing i wanna hear about the amazing lucids you had. Honestly can't wait!*

----------


## LudoSiren

LOL I figured it would be easier if I kept organized- it forces me to look at things and it's easier to compare my progress. 

Indeed, it was quite scary. However I think this time I will just push through it since there will be less of a shock value, obviously. I hope to HAVE amazing lucids to tell you about! I think the first thing I would like to do when I get a full-on lucid dream would be to explore my subconcious, finn my spirit animal or dream guide or such. That should be an interesting journey.... Thanks for all of your support, Nito!

----------


## Crow360

Looks like you have some pretty awesome goals set for yourself, I wish you luck in your lucid dreaming endeavors, I also look forward to hearing about your progress later on  :smiley:

----------


## LudoSiren

Thank you Crow! BTw- like the reaper drawing, you do that?

----------


## Crow360

Unfortunately no, but I am a skilled artist, its just I don't draw very often anymore.

----------


## LudoSiren

Bravo! I hope you get to draw more!

----------


## LudoSiren

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 : 2 [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 1 (?)

So my recall has in fact improved! I recalled the entirety of one dream. I am exhausted however from the WBTB... I think I may just try one wake-up tonight with the MILD and see what happens. I'm not going to spend more time than that this entry as I have to get ready for school.....

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[ ] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.) 
09/04/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream. 
09/05/11: Back to Square One. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "I swear to God dude, shut up before I turn you into a weasel!" in Dream Journals section.) Share 
09/06/11: Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "I'm sorry..." in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## mmoritz80

Can I interrupt to ask, what do you mean by a Class?  Is there a workshop or something about Lucid Dreaming that you're all talking about?

----------


## hashmash89

LOL he turned into an octupus! That dream certainly was random  ::D:   good job getting your recall up!

@mmoritz80 there is no workshop, we just all keep our progress in our workbooks and help each other out, giving ideas and suggestions. We also have a task club and chat once a week on thursdays. feel free to make a workbook, i have definitely gotten better at ld since i joined, i would definitely recomend it. Matte87 is in charge of the class and an expert lder, he can tell you more  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Good work with the recall ludo!
Ive got an entry i need to type up, surprise surprise, im being lazy again xD.

Keep it up*

----------


## Matte87

Ah too bad you didn't get the 5 dream task done, but another week of focusing on recall is probably going to favor you  :smiley:  Very good on keeping it up like this, dedication leads to success! Aw thanks Hash  :smiley: 

mmoritz: Feel free to start a workbook! Even if you know everything about lucid dreaming, the idea with the taskclub is to stay motivated and have a bit of fun meanwhile. Plus everyone is more than friendly, evil and grumpy people get kicked out asap  :wink2:

----------


## LudoSiren

Thanks Matte, I was certainly close! And it isn't like I didn't get anything done with this work! I hope by the end of this second week that I will have accomplished this goal. It wwould be fantastic to finally get on the road to lucid journeying!
Thanks everyone for the support! I hope to be joining you all with the actual tasks soon XD
@nito: Maybe try forcing organization? It helps to keep from laziness.

----------


## LudoSiren

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  3 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)

*WEEK 0*

_Day 8_

Well, I'm very foggy on whether I made progress last night or not. I slept so heavily and so soundly, In could only shallowly awake from my WBTB- enough to listen to some Dream Recall Subliminal messaging I put on briefly before falling back in....I was so sleepy, I couldn't even manage to think of my mantra or to focus on hypno-images and sounds! However, I remember a dream I began to set up. It started as pure audio that carried itself, and my mind filled in fuzzy pictures. I was aware it wasn't real, and it wasn't nearly as vivd as a normal dream for me....so this is why I'm sort of shaky on it. I may write it in the dream journal anyway though, just in case. 

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[ ] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.) 
09/04/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream. 
09/05/11: Back to Square One. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "I swear to God dude, shut up before I turn you into a weasel!" in Dream Journals section.) Share 
09/06/11: Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "I'm sorry..." in Dream Journals section.)
09/07/11: Unaware of Progress. (See "Setting th Scene" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## hashmash89

Wow that dream was pretty intense! That is fucking awesome you remember your past lives, or one anyway, i have been trying to get access to my soul memories but no luck so far. How did you get access to these memories, if you dont mind me asking? Akashic records? I would love to successfully ap and get to the akashic but i have heard there are easier ways and i have yet to successfully ap.

----------


## LudoSiren

To be honest, being a medium (to an extent...I'm still perfecting.) makes it marginally easier. I have a pair of ghosts that followed me from past lives and filled me in. Otherwise, the memories come up from mutual memory share (friends of mine share memories which trigger mine, as often you see the same people life to life) or from just random memory triggers.  The weirdest one I got was from watching the Old English episode of family guy! essentially, you should keep your mind open and wide and the memories will come. Look at natural talents, abilities, or things that seem familiar that shouldn't.
The only person I know personally who accessed the akashic records is my boyfriend. He honestly at one point stumbled in by accident, and the other day he MILD'd his way in through a lucid dream. You could certainly try that!

----------


## hashmash89

Wow that is awesome, thanks so much for sharing and for the tips! Thats interesting, that we often encounter people from past lives, ive often wondered if i knew my sister in a past life. Well hopefully as i continue to open up and grow, these memories will come to me as well. Thanks again!

Thats really cool about your bf, I have heard of people astral projecting directly from a dream before, could be one of the easiest ways, ill have to give it a try sometime.  ::D:

----------


## LudoSiren

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  4 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)


Well, I can't stay long and talk. I didn't have time to post this morning or after school as I had well, school and then I had to babysit. Last night, I had a dream, but no progress,. However, I joined Choi's dream project and hope that her excercises may assist me.

END ENTRY.

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[ ] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.) 
09/04/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream. 
09/05/11: Back to Square One. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "I swear to God dude, shut up before I turn you into a weasel!" in Dream Journals section.) Share 
09/06/11: Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "I'm sorry..." in Dream Journals section.)
09/07/11: Unaware of Progress. (See "Setting th Scene" in Dream Journals section.)
09/08/11: No progress. (See "The Worst Babysitting Job EVER" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## Matte87

Aw too bad Ludo! I have faith in you recalling atleast one dream tomorrow. Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## Crow360

Yes, I wish you luck as well, and I think I might have a little trick that might help you with recall, but I have to test it out some more. Anyways Hope you remember some more dreams soon and happy lucid dreaming!

----------


## LudoSiren

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  5 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)

*Week 0*

_Day 10_

Well, my progress wasn't substantial with the study. It DID get me to look more at things, but not enough to increase recall much or to induce lucidity. I am to try the same procedure tonight according to Choi's study, so I will see if it helps at all. For now, things are pretty stagnant, but that isn't so bad. I have begun recalling full dreams, foggy or otherwise, so that is certainly some progress! With time, I feel it will continue to develop and by the end of this 2-week period (the 14th) I will hopefully have found or be well on the way to finding a lucid technique that will work well enoough for me! That is what I hope to accomplish with Choi's study.

UPDATED!
GOALS for WEEK 0:
[X] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week. 
[  ] Increase sharpness of recall.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.) 
09/04/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream. 
09/05/11: Back to Square One. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "I swear to God dude, shut up before I turn you into a weasel!" in Dream Journals section.) Share 
09/06/11: Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "I'm sorry..." in Dream Journals section.)
09/07/11: Unaware of Progress. (See "Setting th Scene" in Dream Journals section.)
09/08/11: No progress. (See "The Worst Babysitting Job EVER" in Dream Journals section.)
09/09/11: No progress. (See "Klown Kamp Massacre+Party+Zombie Talk=Weird Dreams" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## LudoSiren

I would be very interested in trying your technique, Crow! I would be very happy if you shared with me whenever you were ready to!

----------


## Matte87

Ludo you seem like a MILD kinda person to me actually. You're dedicated and is pretty spiritual from what I've read. What I did in the beginning was to meditate alot and visualize before bed. When you clear your mind before bed, recall is said to go up. It's a technique that works great for me, and whenever I really want to get lucid now, I just visualize and do mantras and I'm lucid. That combined with WBTB, if you can fall asleep quickly after waking up and staying up, it's a killer combo.

Also nice on getting your goal done!  :smiley:  What an awesome dream haha, clown zombies.

----------


## nito89

*Your brave ludo, clowns and zombies are two of my biggest fear. Think i'd die in my sleep if my dreams combined the two! :O

Nice work on your recall, looks like people are getting it back, yay!*

----------


## hashmash89

Nice job defeating that horde of clown zombies  ::D:

----------


## LudoSiren

@Matte: I think you may be right. I think I need to keep a small coffee shot next to my bed though, because often for WBTB I can't maintain an awake enough state to begin the mantra! I will try to and then get ever so lazy and fall back to sleep XD I will, however, try it again.
@Nito: I'm only brave in my dreams XD Reason being, I've always dreamed of being a hero!
@Hashmash: Thanks  :smiley:  I do my best.

----------


## LudoSiren

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)

*Week 0*

_Day 13_

I have definately missed a few days over the weekend! A close friend of mine, apparently, needed me there for her over the weekend. (Though she seemed okay. She was distressed because her long-distance boyfriend lost his phone service for the next month. They are on the phone 24/7, so for her this is quite the change.) Well, not much occured over the weekend. I had a couple dreams. One over the weekend I didn't already account for, and then one last night. I will record them in a double-block in my DJ and will begin MILDing as Matte recommended. However, I will also remain in Choi's experiment, being currently on Day 4 of the excercises.

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[X] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week. 
[  ] Increase sharpness of recall.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.) 
09/04/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream. 
09/05/11: Back to Square One. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "I swear to God dude, shut up before I turn you into a weasel!" in Dream Journals section.) Share 
09/06/11: Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "I'm sorry..." in Dream Journals section.)
09/07/11: Unaware of Progress. (See "Setting th Scene" in Dream Journals section.)
09/08/11: No progress. (See "The Worst Babysitting Job EVER" in Dream Journals section.)
09/09/11: No progress. (See "Klown Kamp Massacre+Party+Zombie Talk=Weird Dreams" in Dream Journals section.)
09/12/11: No progress. (See "Dream-Dayz Double Block" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## Matte87

Ah, you should definitely get OUT of bed when you WBTB haha. I've missed so many proper WBTB attempts because I decided to stay in bed  :tongue2:  Good job on the recall progress!

----------


## LudoSiren

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/13/11-9/20/11:  0  (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 0

*Week 0*

_Day 14_

Well, tomarrow is my very last day for Week 0....And disappointingly, I haven't quite actively achieved Lucidity nor have I tested out many techniques. I didn't even recall my dream last night! However, I have officially decided what technique to pursue: WBTB-MILD. On the night of the 14th I will begin my work on Week 1 and hope I will do well!

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[X] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week. 
[  ] Increase sharpness of recall.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.) 
09/04/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream. 
09/05/11: Back to Square One. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "I swear to God dude, shut up before I turn you into a weasel!" in Dream Journals section.) Share 
09/06/11: Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "I'm sorry..." in Dream Journals section.)
09/07/11: Unaware of Progress. (See "Setting th Scene" in Dream Journals section.)
09/08/11: No progress. (See "The Worst Babysitting Job EVER" in Dream Journals section.)
09/09/11: No progress. (See "Klown Kamp Massacre+Party+Zombie Talk=Weird Dreams" in Dream Journals section.)
09/12/11: No progress. (See "Dream-Dayz Double Block" in Dream Journals section.)
09/13/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream.

----------


## LudoSiren

Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/13/11-9/20/11:  1  (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 0

*Week 0*

_ Final Day_

Well, today was the official last day of Week 0 for me. Tomorrow, I will leap into Week 1. I'm hoping all will be okay, and will definately get crackin' to sharpen my skills! I believe my recall dry-spell is probably due to the fact I threw myself out of schedule- and therefore everything out of whack. However, it is recovering and I believed in no-time I will be recallin' like no other! Wish me luck!

GOALS for WEEK 0:
[X] Increase Dream-Recall to atleast 5 dreams a week. 
[  ] Increase sharpness of recall.
DEADLINE: 09/14/11

PROGRESS:
08/31/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "LudoSiren's Adventure Time" in Dream Journals section.)
09/01/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Dream, Possibly Fragmented. (See "I think I just saw Neil Patrick Harris Outside my Window" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/02/11: No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "Are You Real??" in Dream Journals section.) 
09/03/11: Minor Progress. Recalled 1 Foggy Dream. (See "Blank-Slated Dream" in Dream Journals Section.) 
09/04/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream. 
09/05/11: Back to Square One. Recalled 1 Dream Fragment. (See "I swear to God dude, shut up before I turn you into a weasel!" in Dream Journals section.) Share 
09/06/11: Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "I'm sorry..." in Dream Journals section.)
09/07/11: Unaware of Progress. (See "Setting th Scene" in Dream Journals section.)
09/08/11: No progress. (See "The Worst Babysitting Job EVER" in Dream Journals section.)
09/09/11: No progress. (See "Klown Kamp Massacre+Party+Zombie Talk=Weird Dreams" in Dream Journals section.)
09/12/11: No progress. (See "Dream-Dayz Double Block" in Dream Journals section.)
09/13/11: Backtrack. Recalled no dream.
09/14/11: No Progress. (See "Painted Faces on the Street" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## mmoritz80

Good job Ludo  :smiley:   Have a great week 1!

----------


## Matte87

Good job! 2 more dreams than you aimed for, that's great progress  :smiley:  Believe in yourself when you intend to get lucid, and visualize the tasks you've set up alot. Like I use to say, get those butterflies fluttering  :smiley:  Attend chat if you can tomorrow, it'll be nice to have suggestions from more people on which tasks we're going to have for the next two weeks. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## hashmash89

Good luck ludo!

----------


## LudoSiren

@mmoritz: Thank you!
@Matte: Unfortunately, I won't be able to as I still have schoo for the next hour or so as chat happens... But I hope to at some point!
@HashMash: Thank you!

----------


## Matte87

Ah, well you're in luck! As so many people want to attend but can't, I'm changing the chat times. Check out the poll I just posted and vote on which day you want the chat to be on. Also make sure you check out the new tasks in the progress thread aswell as the chatlog. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/13/11-9/20/11:  3 [1 FRAGMENT]  (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 0

*WEEK 1-2*

_Day 1_

I have now officially started Week 1 of my Lucid Journey! I'm certainly looking forward to sharpening my skills as a dreamer by the end of these two weeks! I don't have much to talk about, presently, but I am hoping things will launch off! A new week segment means new progress and a clean slate! Here's to looking forward!

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[  ] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.
[  ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[  ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[  ] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## hashmash89

Fighting zombies again?  :tongue2:  Cool stuff, Good luck this week ludo!

----------


## LudoSiren

Not ZOMBIES HashMash- MONSTER PEOPLE! 
But yes, I seem to want to be a hero according to my dreams!
Always off fightin' them monsters....

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/13/11-9/20/11:  3 [1 FRAGMENT]  (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 0

*Week 1*

_Day 2_

No progress. I gave blood yesterday, and thusly so was too tired to do any excercises towards dreaming. I always get drained from donating, but I'm still going to do it! 

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[  ] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.
[  ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[  ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[  ] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
09/16/11 Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)
09/17/11 No Progress.

----------


## Matte87

Better to might have saved someone's life than have a dream or two  :smiley:  +1 for you!

----------


## LudoSiren

I feel very special and awesome! Yay!!

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/13/11-9/20/11:  3 [1 FRAGMENT]  (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 0

*Week 1*

_Day 3_

Again, no progress unfortunately....I didn't do much sleeping. Familial problems and then an early morning mass I didn't want to attend- but in celebration for my Great Grandparents 60th wedding anniversary. No dreams, but got to partake in a joyous occasion and afterwards go for a nice nature walk/photo-shoot! Hoping that with the excitement gone, I can get on track!

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[  ] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.
[  ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[  ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[  ] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
09/16/11 Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)
09/17/11 No Progress.
09/18/11 No Progress.

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/13/11-9/20/11:  6 [1 FRAGMENT]  (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 1

*Week 1*

_Day 4_

Well, I had nice success last night! Three dreams in one night! I even achieved lucidity, but couldn't perform any task, as I was honestly too piss scared! I am hoping to go up and up from here and stabilize a dream tonight!

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[  ] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.
[  ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[  ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[  ] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
09/16/11 Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)
09/17/11 No Progress.
09/18/11 No Progress.
09/19/11 Big Progress! Recalled 3 Dreams. (See "You Survived Silent Hill! Have Soma 'Za!)

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/13/11-9/20/11:  8 [1 FRAGMENT]  (See my dream journal)
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 1

*Week 1*

_Day 5_

I had another night of double dreaming! No lucidity, but double dreaming none the less! I think I've gotten my hand on recall, now I am hoping to get a good grip on lucidity!

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[  ] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.  (Recall Nights 3/10, Doubles: 2/4)
[  ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[  ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[ /] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
09/16/11 Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)
09/17/11 No Progress.
09/18/11 No Progress.
09/19/11 Big Progress! Recalled 3 Dreams. (See "You Survived Silent Hill! Have Soma 'Za! in Dream Journals section.)
09/2011 Still Progressing! Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Sittin' on Duchess's Falls" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## mmoritz80

> I had another night of double dreaming! No lucidity, but double dreaming none the less! I think I've gotten my hand on recall, now I am hoping to get a good grip on lucidity!



Great job on the recall improvement  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Great job ludo, the more dreams you remember the more familiar dreaming will be to you, the more familiar it is, the more you recognize your dreaming. Keep it up!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Awesome job!  :smiley:  Keep it up.

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal)
09/05/11-9/12/11 :  7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/13/11-9/20/11:  8 [1 FRAGMENT]  (See my dream journal)
09/21/11-09/28/11:  1 [FRAGMENT]
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 1

*Week 1*

_Day 6_

Honestly, I was awoken late for school today, so I didn't have time to focus on recall. All I remeber of last night, sleeping solidly through ALL of my alarms for the nightis seeing a Pomeranian in a room sitting on my lap, the room resembling my grandmother's home from when I was a child. I did not find this significant enough to put into my digital DJ here as it was such a small piece...However I count it as a dream recalled, as I did get something!

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[  ] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.  (Recall Nights 4/10, Doubles: 2/4)
[  ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[  ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[ /] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
09/16/11 Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)
09/17/11 No Progress.
09/18/11 No Progress.
09/19/11 Big Progress! Recalled 3 Dreams. (See "You Survived Silent Hill! Have Soma 'Za! in Dream Journals section.)
09/20/11 Still Progressing! Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Sittin' on Duchess's Falls" in Dream Journals section.)
09/21/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream.

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal) 
09/05/11-9/12/11 : 7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal) 
09/13/11-9/20/11: 8 [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/21/11-09/28/11: 5 [2 FRAGMENTS]
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 1

*Week 2*

_Day 3_

Oh boy have I missed a few days....I have been so swamped for the  past few days! I haven't had much progress to be honest. No doubles or such lately....Just single, non-lucid dreams, However, now that I should have more of a focus, I hope to progress!

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[ ] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each. (Recall Nights 8/10, Doubles: 3/4)
[ ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[ ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[ /] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
09/16/11 Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)
09/17/11 No Progress.
09/18/11 No Progress.
09/19/11 Big Progress! Recalled 3 Dreams. (See "You Survived Silent Hill! Have Soma 'Za! in Dream Journals section.)
09/20/11 Still Progressing! Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Sittin' on Duchess's Falls" in Dream Journals section.)
09/21/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. 
09/22/11 Still Progressing. Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09//23/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/24/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/25/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## Matte87

Taking a short break when needed is definitely allowed. I believe in you  :smiley:  Doing a great job so far.

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal) 
09/05/11-9/12/11 : 7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal) 
09/13/11-9/20/11: 8 [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/21/11-09/28/11: 9 [4 FRAGMENTS]
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 1

*Week 2*
_Day 4_

Last night with a little bit of focus, I definately got back on track! I had 4 dreams total last night! I am hoping that this big recall will lead to lucid dreaming.

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[ ] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each. (Recall Nights 9/10, Doubles: 4/4)
[ ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[ ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[ /] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
09/16/11 Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)
09/17/11 No Progress.
09/18/11 No Progress.
09/19/11 Big Progress! Recalled 3 Dreams. (See "You Survived Silent Hill! Have Soma 'Za! in Dream Journals section.)
09/20/11 Still Progressing! Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Sittin' on Duchess's Falls" in Dream Journals section.)
09/21/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. 
09/22/11 Still Progressing. Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09//23/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/24/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/25/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/26/11 Big Progress! Recalled 4 Dreams! (See "DOUBLE-DREAMING ALL THE WAY! WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## Matte87

Very nice! One more night and you've achieved the Recall goal  :smiley:

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal) 
09/05/11-9/12/11 : 7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal) 
09/13/11-9/20/11: 8 [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/21/11-09/28/11: 9 [4 FRAGMENTS]
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 1

*Week 2*
_Day 5_

Last night was one of my more shallow sleeping nights... It seems I get my best results on A-days where I get to sleep in. I had no dreams last night that I can recall. Hoping tonight will burst a bit more! Afterall, I can only miss one more night if I want to keep the goal, but on the other hand- one more night and I make it!

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[ ] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each. (Recall Nights 9/10, Doubles: 4/4)
[ ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[ ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[ /] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
09/16/11 Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)
09/17/11 No Progress.
09/18/11 No Progress.
09/19/11 Big Progress! Recalled 3 Dreams. (See "You Survived Silent Hill! Have Soma 'Za! in Dream Journals section.)
09/20/11 Still Progressing! Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Sittin' on Duchess's Falls" in Dream Journals section.)
09/21/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. 
09/22/11 Still Progressing. Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09//23/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/24/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/25/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/26/11 Big Progress! Recalled 4 Dreams! (See "DOUBLE-DREAMING ALL THE WAY! WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/27/11 No Progress. Recalled no Dreams.

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: Fair (Fragmented)
Number of Dreams Recalled (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11 : 4 [FRAGMENMTS] (See my dream journal) 
09/05/11-9/12/11 : 7 (?) [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal) 
09/13/11-9/20/11: 8 [1 FRAGMENT] (See my dream journal)
09/21/11-09/28/11: 13 [4 FRAGMENTS]
Lucidity Achieved (weekly):
08/31/11-09/04/11: 0 
09/05/11-09/12/11: 2 (?)
9/13/11-09/20/11: 1

*Week 2*
_Day 6_

I completed the basic task for weeks one and two! I am not going to post the dreams in my DJ right away, as tonight I have to go to bed and tomorrow I babysit...However, I will enter them and find this a great accomplishment and a step in good directions!

GOALS FOR WEEK 1-2

Class Goals:
[X] Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each. (Recall Nights 10/10, Doubles: 5/4)
[ ]Activate 3 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
[ ]Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

Personal Goals:
[ /] Sharpen recall and lucidity.

PROGRESS:
09/16/11 Begin! Recalled 1 Fragment. (See "Cute to the MAX" in Dream Journals section.)
09/17/11 No Progress.
09/18/11 No Progress.
09/19/11 Big Progress! Recalled 3 Dreams. (See "You Survived Silent Hill! Have Soma 'Za! in Dream Journals section.)
09/20/11 Still Progressing! Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Sittin' on Duchess's Falls" in Dream Journals section.)
09/21/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. 
09/22/11 Still Progressing. Recalled 2 Dreams. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09//23/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/24/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/25/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Dream Journal BONANZA!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/26/11 Big Progress! Recalled 4 Dreams! (See "DOUBLE-DREAMING ALL THE WAY! WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!" in Dream Journals section.)
09/27/11 No Progress. Recalled no Dreams.
09/28/11 Still Progressing. Recalled 4 Dreams.

----------


## Matte87

Starred  :smiley:  On to the next Normal task!

----------


## mmoritz80

Nice job on completing your tasks!

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: POOR
Number of Dreams Recalled(weekly) :
10/03/11-10/10/11: 0 

Lucidity: POOR
Lucid Dreams(weekly):
10/03/11-10/10/11: 0

*Week 3*
_ Day 0_

Wow, I have fallen behind. Tomorrow I will start Day 1 of Wekk 3. I certainly got busy with babysitting and classes and just general real-world busy-ness. In short, I am starting a job at a Chinese Resturant on top of babysitting and have a friend who was a handful. I will certainly update my digital DJ tomorrow when I am less tired and busy....And if not then, the next night where I can stay up later. I am hoping to get back on track as things SHOULD *fingers crossed* settle down enough for me to focus again. Wish me luck!

GOALS FOR WEEKS 3-5

Class Goals:

[  ] Recall 6 dreams or fragments in a single night.
[  ]Use any kind of super power. 
[  ]Ask a DC to do something for you.
[  ]Free fall from a height that would normally kill you.

----------


## Matte87

Was starting to wonder where you went, no worries though!  :smiley:  *Crosses his fingers for Ludo* Good luck!

----------


## LudoSiren

I haven't gone and quit yet! It just seems the real world is determined to keep me distracted from reaching my dream world! The transition from high school to college is a process indeed! So many applications to fill out, so little time...On top of finding ways to pay for everything! My word it is going to drive me crazy!

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: POOR
Number of Dreams Recalled(weekly) :
10/03/11-10/10/11: 0 

Lucidity: POOR
Lucid Dreams(weekly):
10/03/11-10/10/11: 0

*Week 3*
_ Day 1_

Nothing last night...I had the dream in my head, but as soon as I opened my eyes...POOF! There it went! I am hoping with continuing focus, I will get back into the flow of things...


GOALS FOR WEEKS 3-5

Class Goals:

[  ] Recall 6 dreams or fragments in a single night.
[  ]Use any kind of super power. 
[  ]Ask a DC to do something for you.
[  ]Free fall from a height that would normally kill you.

----------


## nito89

*Well done on completing a task ludo, as soon as the stress from your waking life subsides, im predicted some heavy lucid activity for you 

Good luck and keep it up!*

----------


## LudoSiren

STATS (Updated Monthly)
Dream Recall: POOR.
Number of Dreams Recalled(weekly) :
10/03/11-10/10/11: 1 

Lucidity: POOR
Lucid Dreams(weekly):
10/03/11-10/10/11: 0

*Week 3*
_ Day 2_

Just one dream last night. I am hoping for a serious bounce back to occur....I can't get to my goals if I don't improve!

GOALS FOR WEEKS 3-5

Class Goals:

[  ] Recall 6 dreams or fragments in a single night.
[  ]Use any kind of super power. 
[  ]Ask a DC to do something for you.
[  ]Free fall from a height that would normally kill you.

PROGRESS:
10/4/11 Begin! No Progress.
10/5/11 No Progress. Recalled 1 Dream. (See "Getting Back on Track" in Dream Journals section.)

----------


## Matte87

Don't worry Ludo, being stressed out is never good for dreaming, but you can't really do much about it. Trying even harder will only make it worse. Wait it out until your life has calmed down a bit. You'll be fine after that  :smiley:

----------

